# vintage pre war cruiser - $900 (willow glen)



## Nickinator (Aug 14, 2012)

I talked with the man before he updated the post with pictures, What a bike!
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bik/3202960391.html


----------



## Boris (Aug 14, 2012)

Gorgeous Bike!


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Aug 14, 2012)

*Gasp!*
I don't think that will last long!
Stunning


----------



## Rockit! (Aug 14, 2012)

My bank account is lucky that bike isn't closer.


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 14, 2012)

Rockit! said:


> My bank account is lucky that bike isn't closer.




Yea I know, I tried to get it shipped here but it was a no go.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 14, 2012)

Please tell me that's a repaint, otherwise I may have to pay a visit to my friends in the bay area.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 14, 2012)

Has to be a repaint, but looks professionally done and that alone would be 900 bucks.
Chris


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Aug 14, 2012)

*Prewar*

Crap! Just my luck....Why are all the real cool bikes all at points of the country where shipping must be non-exsisting....HMMMM must be a reason  for this ......


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 14, 2012)

Plenty of shipping is available anywhere- call "Craters and Freighters" and they will courteously work around the sellers schedule, pick up the bike and deliver it to your door.  Not super cheap, but they will pick up just about anything anywhere and send it to you. 
http://www.cratersandfreighters.com/
Pretty much a consumer oriented branch of a lot of "less than trailer load" freight lines.  It's worked well for me three times. One bike and two pieces of furniture.   You can also call up local bike shops and maybe they will pick the bike up and pack and ship it for you. Doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 15, 2012)

*I just contacted the seller....its sold*

I saw this bike in person a while back ....it was repainted, rechromed...and the seller a while ago SWITCHED OUT the OG KOOL seat FOR THE ONE YOU SEE ON IT RIGHT NOW...SEEMS LIKE A PITTY TO ME...BUT TO EACH HIS OWN I GUESS


----------

